# Newer Prius concerns about rider comfort.



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,
2017 Prius loaded, like new... vs my now totalled 2010 mint prius. (Gen 4 vs gen 3.)

Do riders have any aversions to the newer Prius models in terms of getting into the back seat?

It seems a little harder to get in and the seat are angled a little different.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Hi,
> 2017 Prius loaded, like new... vs my now totalled 2010 mint prius. (Gen 4 vs gen 3.)
> 
> Do riders have any aversions to the newer Prius models in terms of getting into the back seat?
> ...


Wow that's the first time I've ever seen Prius
and comfort in the same sentence 
that didnt also contain sucks


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wow that's the first time I've ever seen Prius
> and comfort in the same sentence
> that didnt also contain sucks


care to expand?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

RadarRider said:


> Hi,
> 2017 Prius loaded, like new... vs my now totalled 2010 mint prius. (Gen 4 vs gen 3.)
> 
> Do riders have any aversions to the newer Prius models in terms of getting into the back seat?
> ...


You had at the last part of your thread title: "rider comfort"😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
*OMG, laughed so hard I pissed myself!!!*


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

The inside of this car is REALLY nice.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> The inside of this car is REALLY nice.


Who cares? MPG is more important. F the pax wants comfort, they can order a COMFORT ride


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No matter the vehicle, if they don't like the door or seats when I arrive, they can cancel.
The absolute last thing I would consider when choosing a vehicle to drive for Uber is whether or not the pax would be comfortable.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Illini said:


> No matter the vehicle, if they don't like the door or seats when I arrive, they can cancel.
> The absolute last thing I would consider when choosing a vehicle to drive for Uber is whether or not the pax would be comfortable.


My work ethic is too strong for that. You are providing a service... not doing them a favor... they are paying. but... I am in a piss mood. Just looked up my vin. Car is salvage. At least they did not screw me and fix the car to sell it. Now replacing it with something I can live in... (not literally, but putting 40-80 hours a week in the car till it gets paid down...) Gotta find alternate work that pays well... That hopefully has some interesting clear people... and affords one the chance to shine... instead of whipping you down... or getting caught up in racial crap.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

RadarRider said:


> My work ethic is too strong for that


No better words a "Newbie" has ever spoken!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> No better words a "Newbie" has ever spoken!


I treat my xl and comfort pax different. They pay more. I even offer mints


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> No better words a "Newbie" has ever spoken!


4.90 (no body is perfect...) 4899 trips. 
and will never be normal again.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Discdom said:


> I even offer mints


I move to have this disgraced member permanently barred from this site, immediately. I further propose that he/she be held at town square to be tarred and feathered. May God have mercy upon your soul.
Those in favor, say "I"


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I move to have this disgraced member permanently barred from this site, immediately. I further propose that he/she be held at town square to be tarred and feathered. May God have mercy upon your soul.
> Those in favor, say "I"


Why the hate? I got a big bag of mints at a Amazon pallet store. $2. Sane mints restaurants have.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Discdom said:


> Why the hate? I got a big bag of mints at a Amazon pallet store. $2. Sane mints restaurants have.


Ande's Candies ROCK!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Discdom said:


> Why the hate? I got a big bag of mints at a Amazon pallet store. $2. Sane mints restaurants have.


You will be tarred, feathered, and then sent to the gallows!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You will be tarred, feathered, and then sent to the gallows!


He isnt setting a very good example for sure but death is a little harsh dont ya think?
It's bad enough he has to clean up the mess they make but he is the one who started it


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Discdom said:


> Why the hate? I got a big bag of mints at a Amazon pallet store. $2. Sane mints restaurants have.


Have you thought about adding foot rubs? Now, THAT, would be a hit among your XL/Comfort pax. 💪


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> My work ethic is too strong for that. You are providing a service... not doing them a favor... they are paying.


You are correct -- I am providing them a service, but their level of comfort is consistent with what I get paid.
Just like at a sporting event -- if I buy the cheapest ticket, I'm going to get the crappiest seat.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

When I order an Uber, I just want to get where I'm going. I've ridden in anything from SUVs to pickup trucks. It gets me there. That's what matters.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> It gets me there. That's what matters


Your attitude is what every driver greatly appreciates. Sadly, it's also rarely seen😞


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> Just looked up my vin. Car is salvage. At least they did not screw me and fix the car to sell it. Now replacing it with something I can live in... (not literally, but putting 40-80 hours a week in the car till it gets paid down...)


Uh, well, if it matters I had a 2016 model (not the "C"), which is one gen back from your 2017 and at least one gen forward of your 2010. Riders mostly commented on how roomy and comfortable the back seat was in my 2016 (as in a LOT of such comments). In 2017 they made some styling changes but I don't know how much the interior changed. Although if you have the plug-in version where they dropped seating capacity from 5 to 4 (only two pax in the back) then all bets are off.


----------

